# DIY line driver



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of building my own line driver. I have found some schematics and am still researching to find one that I think will work. How difficult would this be? I am handy with soldering and would be able to follow the schematics but this is the most complex project like this I have taken on. Thoughts? I will be entering an automated systems technician program in January and want to start playing around with this stuff more. Thanks!


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Contact RW | RW Audio.com , this guy use to make line drivers in the early 2000s and his line drivers were used in many DB Drag, and NSPL events. 

His knowledge in line drivers is very good and he knows his stuff, he can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

